# Poplar Crotch and Cherry Hollow



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

After seeing JMC's thread re wood ID, I had to go cut my old cherry hollow found in woodline. Pretty wood but all the cracks/shakes, ant tunnels, ants, worm tunnels that usually make beautiful accents were overwhelming and had destroyed the lumber:thumbdown:, especially the shakes. Burn pile here this comes.















,

Sawed this poplar crotch before shutting down mill..8/4
,








Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

how did the poplar turn out??? was it wormy too? they look good from here!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

No, it wasn't wormy and turned out beautiful:thumbsup:. It had some first to second stage spalt (black lines):yes: to the outer edges giving it some good character:icon_smile:. 

The cherry, I expected:huh: not to be good BUT you never know until cut. There's no telling how many years it laid in the woodline. I've owned this farm 15 yrs and hadn't notice it to fall or even being there, but it was in the edge near property line. I'd guess 5 yrs ago it could've been salvagable, but still ??? with the shake in it.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------

